# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Sa ili bez dripa- iskustva višerotkinja

## makita

Zanimaju me vaša iskustva-dakle za one koje su rađale i na  jedan i na drugi način

----------


## marta

Nisam glasala iako imam iskustvo. 

Trudovi od dripa mi nisu bili puno bolniji nego su bili nenormalni, precesti i bilo se nemoguce opustiti izmedju bez obzira na razmak. 

Sama bol mi nije dovoljan faktor, ima tu vise stvari.

----------


## daisy may

porod sa dripom mi je bio bezbolniji (mada turbo kratak - 20-30minuta..) i to svega par trudova,
nisam trebala jako tiskat (valjda je drip napravio svoje)

dok bez dripa je trajalo oko 45minuta i to puno (al opet ne pretjerano) bolnije od poroda sa dripom i morala sam tiskat svom snagom (a beba je bila 500gmanja od prve) i tiskat, i tiskat..

----------


## fegusti

daisy may, kod mene upravo suprotno

----------


## Bubica

kod mene kao i kod marte. Bolilo je jednako, ali izmedju prirodnih trudova ide pauza, fakat mozes predahnuti. Trudovi potaknuti dripom idu jedan za drugim, bez pauze, jednostavno te preplivaju...

----------


## kristina_zg

za prvi porod mogu reći da je bio strašno bolan i sve zbog tog što su moji trudovi prestali pa su ih potakli dripom, znači, uopće nisam bila spremna za porod, beba je bila visoko, a šibnuli su mi drip, trudovi su bili bez pauze i turbo jaki. Drugi porod mi je bio odličan, pristala sam na par kapi dripa sve samo zato da bude prije gotovo, imala sam i svoje trudove, boljeli su ali ni pola koliko prvi puta kada su bili umjetno izazvani, znači meni je drugi puta drip samo ubrzao porod, imala sam svega 3 gadna truda bez pauze i rodila ( kod prvog poroda takvi su mi bili satima :Sad: )

----------


## makita

> Nisam glasala iako imam iskustvo. 
> 
> Trudovi od dripa mi nisu bili puno bolniji nego su bili nenormalni, precesti i bilo se nemoguce opustiti izmedju bez obzira na razmak. 
> 
> Sama bol mi nije dovoljan faktor, ima tu vise stvari.


Slažem se da bol nije jdina stvar, al sam evo tako sažela

----------


## krumpiric

trudovi s dripom su bili uz dalantin, tako nadrogsana sam bila u petstotom nebu boli, nešto nevjerojatno-užas  :Sad:  
drugi put nisam imala ama baš ništa, trudovi su bili BOLNIJI, realno (valjda je zaista svaki slj.put maternica stimulativnija), al mi to uopće nije bilo problem, hormoni su odradili svoje, bol je bila pomješana s nevjerojatnom srećom, tako bi (bez obzira na bol) mogla 10 puta.

----------


## Smajlić

u svakom slučaju - porod bez dripa!
Iako sam i drugi porod završila uz drip (ali to je trajalo hvala Bogu samo 45 minuta).
Moje tijelo strašno reagira na drip. Na prvom porodu su me izdripali odmah na početku. Rezultat - neopisivi bolovi, trudovi 12 sati svake 2 minute, povraćanje, buncanje....koma!
Drugi porod je bio sa prirodnim trudovima koji su se pri kraju razrijedili pa uz dogovor doktora sam dobila najmanju moguću dozu dripa - koji je iste sekunde počeo djelovati - dakle, trud na trud, ali se dalo izdržati, jer kao što sam rekla, trajalo je 11 sati kraće nego prvi put.

----------


## Death-of-Art

znam da je za višerotke... ali ... ja kad sam došla u bolnicu imala sam prirodne trudove jedan za drugim bez pauze.
toliko sam se bojala tog dripa upravo zbog onoga što žene pričaju "nemaš predaha", a ja s prirodnim trudovima nisam imala predaha.

špricnuli mi epiduralnu.
dali mi drip.

isključili epiduralnu sat vremena prije izgona.

tad sam osjetila...

jaki trudovi, ali bilo je pauze između njih taman da se malo odmorim i da razmislim kako me čeka idući trud i na koji ću ga način preboljeti.   :Laughing:  

svejedno. voljela bih drugi porod prirodno.
i bez dripa i bez epiduralne.

----------


## Ninči

Meni je tek red da rodim drugo, ali definitivno znam da drip ne želim. Jer prirodne trudove sam proživljavala 36 sati sasvim super, a od prve kapi dripa mi se tijelo totalno potrgalo od boli. Tako da-nema šanse da mi ga ovaj put daju!

----------


## argenta

Ja sam već puno puta pisala, i opet ću, da je meni drip bio toliko nepodnošljiv da sam drugi put upala u bolnicu s riječima: ni slučajno drip! To je bilo prestrašno, totalno sam se pogubila od prečestih i prebolnih trudova, iscrpljena na kraju do daske. Prirodne sam prošetala skoro pa do zadnjega, mantrala, jela, depilirala se uz njih... sve sam mogla. Nije da nisu boljeli, ali nisu bili ni do koljena onima zdripanima.

Pozdrav od zaklete protivnice dripa   :Grin:

----------


## silverinne

nisam višerotkinja ali drip je koma! dok sam čekala u predrađaoni na ctgu sam imala prirodni trud 60 i ništa strašno, pričala na mob s mm-om, kasnije s dripom 60 đizs  :shock: , neusporedivo bolnije. ovaj put ga ne bih!

----------


## Loryblue

prvi porod mi je bio na dripu i nisam osjetila ni trudove ni sam porod. milina živa. od totalno zacimentirane drip me u 2 sata skroz otvorio, ali trudove nisam osjetila.

drugi porod sam "odradila" na gelu i mislila da ću otegnit papke od bolova.

----------


## kli_kli

Ja bih jako volela da sam iskusila porodjaj bez dripa, ali eto, nisam ni jednom.
Srecom, oba puta mi je i sa dripom bilo super. Drugi put sam cak mislila da su pauze izmedju trudova preduge i da trudovi kratko traju, mada su bili bolni, ali nekako normalno.
Prvi put sam primala drip 5 sati, drugi put 6 sati, s tim da sam prvi put imala dva dana neefikasne trudove pre dripa, a drugi put sam samo pocela da se otvaram, bez trudova.

----------


## Ninči

Ma nikad se ne zna kako će biti ni sa dripom ni bez njega. Ali eto, nekako si mislim- drip mi lako uvale kad-tad, a bogme kad ga jednom daju, ne mogu mi više vratiti prirodne trudove :/

----------


## Peterlin

Teško je to usporediti... Dvije trudnoće i dva poroda i kod iste žene često su dvije potpuno različite priče. Ja sam drugog sina rodila "iz cipela" u roku 45 min i bez ikakvih kemikalija, ALI bilo je bolno tak da su mi skoro oči ispale. Srećom, kratko je trajalo... Prvi porod bio je uz drip na kraju, lagan i sasvim opušten. Dali su mi drip nakon 2 dana pokušavanja bez njega. Daklem... teško je tu znati kak bu bilo. Bitno da sve prođe dobro.

----------


## daisy may

ja sam valjda jedina koja je došavši na drugi porod pitala sestru; a zakaj nebum dobila drip???? :/

----------


## Smajlić

> ja sam valjda jedina koja je došavši na drugi porod pitala sestru; a zakaj nebum dobila drip???? :/


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Jel te pitala da l si bolesna?  :Laughing:

----------


## daisy may

nije,  :/ 
samo je rekla da nema potrebe za drupon s obzirom na prvi porod....
koji je trajao ni više ni manje 20/30minuta od prvog truda...

----------


## Smajlić

Suuper!

----------


## Ninči

Tko ima sreće, ima!   :Grin:  

Da znam da će mi trebati 20-30 minuta od prvog truda pa do poroda, ne bi mi ni doktori trebali  :Grin:

----------


## Kate111

Ja sam samo jednom radjala s dripom i mogu reci da je bilo grozno.Umirala sam od bolova bez ikakve pauze a trud se penjao do 120,SVAKI.S tim da sam rano dobila nagon pa sam se uz svaki trud napinjala po dva-tri puta na prazno....Sad trebam rodit jos jednog slatkisa,nadam se bez dripa....

----------


## icyoh

Moj porod je izgledao ovako -  indukcija + drip + epid.
I sad, suprotno uvriježenom mišljenju na forumu   :Grin:  , ja sam u principu zadovoljna (tim dijelom). 
Nije bolilo jako, otvorila sam se od 2cm (s toliko sam došla na porod) na 10 u manje od sat i pol. Epiz i šivanje nisam niti osjetila (iako sam duboko uvjerena da mi epiz nije trebala), da mi MM nije tada rekao, ne bih ni skužila.
Trudovi nisu bili (toliko) jaki, bušenje vodenjaka nisam ni skužila.

Pretpostavljam da sve ovisi o individualnom iskustvu. Meni se čini da je teško generalizirati u smislu "drip je svima grozan". Eto, meni stvarno nije bio (indukcija takođe).

----------


## Sirius Black

Ja sam većinu vremena bila bez dripa, dali su mi ga zadnjih cca jedan sat i nisam osjetila nikakvu razliku, valjda su mi dali jako malo. Trudovi su bili preslabi, usporili se i drip ih je malo pojačao pa sam mogla lakše tiskati bebu, ali me nije ništa jače boljelo, niti su trudovi bili bez pauze.

----------


## Ninči

Icyioh, ja bih prije rekla da je u tvom slučaju stvar u epiduralnoj  :Smile:  A ja sam valjda jedina pametna na ovom svijetu koja je prihvatila drip, a odbila epid  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## DiLala

razlika-
sa dripom - nesnosni bolovi koji ne staju, nisam razlikovala trud od pauze među njima - na to me upućivala babica koja je trud vidjela na monitoru, odvratno, odvratno, odvratno, osjećala sam se jadnom, da niš ne mogu, da ću puknut, doslovce sam mislila da neću preživjet

prirodno 100% bez dripa i bilo kakvih intervenija - predivno, u pauzi između trudova sam bila na 7 nebu, neko blaženo pospano stanje, odmarala sam i doslovce uživala, trud je bio pred kraj bolan ali sam znala da je trud i da je "sve u mojim rukama" i da ću sama uspjeti - tako je i bilo.
ukratko:
sa dripom = HORROR
bez dripa = jedno divno iskustvo prožeto blaženstvom i spokojem

nikad više drip, uspjet ću i opet sama..... ja to mogu

----------


## anamix

ja radjala jednom s dripom - 9 sati uzasa. pukao mi vodenjak a nisu krenuli trudovi ni nakon 8 sati pa su mi dali drip. mislila sam da cu eksplodirati. zadnja 4 sata trudovi su mi bili u razmaku od 1 do 1,5 minuta. ne stignes se nimalo odmoriti, ma uzas  :Crying or Very sad:   stvarno osjecaj kao da ce mi se tijelo raspuknuti. ne ponovilo se

----------


## miele

sa dripom:5 sati hebenih na silu trudova,bez predaha,bez vode,i mislila sam da nikada neće završit  :Razz:  ;bez dripa :Shock: ko 2 sata blagih trudova koje sam prošetala ili bila na lopti,sa razmacima taman da se odmorim i pripremim za sljedeći i onda jedno sat i pol jakih za izgon i to je to :D .

----------


## Ora

Prvi porod: drip - 4 sata ludih trudove bez pauza.

Drugi porod: bez dripa - porod od prvih trudova do izgona gotov u roku 2,5 sata, spavala sam između trudova, tek sam zanjih 40-ak minuta osjetila jače. Lakši porod, a beba preko 4 kg.

----------


## mihim

dobila drip, porod je bio tolko " bolan " da bi svaki dan tak mogla rodit... eto tolko.

----------


## mihim

> Trudovi potaknuti dripom idu jedan za drugim, bez pauze, jednostavno te preplivaju...


nema pravila... nigdje u medicini... moji su bili jako rijetki, i citajuci takva iskustva ko npr. ovo navedeno, bilo me strah jedino zato sto sam cekala takve, al nisu dosli  :D .

----------


## četveronožac

Bez dripa neusporedivo lakši i manje bolan porod, mogla bih reći da nisam ni bila svjesna da je to-to jer sam očekivala puno gore

----------


## Yuna

Bez dripa je punoooo lakše i puno manje boli.

----------


## mamitzi

moj bez dripa (ali s probušenim vodenjakom) bio je super. kako je rekla babica: vi bi gospođo mogli doći svake godine po jedno djete.

----------


## milli

Bez dripa definitivno je puuuuno lakše.
Drugi porod je bio potpuno prirodan, samo moji trudovi. Prekrasno!
Prvog proda sa dripom se ne želim ni prisjetiti.

----------


## purple rain

prvi porod: od prvog do zadnjeg truda manje od 10 sati, drip uključen zadnjih sat vremena. zadnji sat je trajao ko godina jer trudovi nisu imali stanku... od bolova se ničeg drugog ni ne sjećam
drugi porod: bez dripa, od - do je trajao 20-ak sati, ali nisam rekla niti A... neusporedivo manje bolno.... i u puno ljepšem sjećanju...
treći porod ide definitivno bez dodatka lijekova....

----------


## mali karlo

Da malo podignem temu. 
Uskoro (za 2-3 tjedna) ocekujem cetvrto dijete. Htjela bih da MM bude samnom ali nemamo kud s djecom ako je noć pa smo mislili da dogovorimo inducirani porod. 

S obzirom da su ova 3 poroda prosla bez dripa i bila jako brza ( otprilike 2 sata od ulaska u box poroda) dvoumim se dal da idem na taj inducirani pa da imam MM-a uz sebe ili da riskiram pa i ako me uhvati po noci, a sta cu...uzet taxi i put bolnice. Valjda nisam jedina koja bi taxijem na porod isla :D

Strah me tog dripa najvise  :Undecided:

----------


## MAMI 2

Prvi porod bez dripa,bolilo je, ali tek na drugom porodu sa dripom sam skužila da prvi put i nije bilo tako strašno.
Kod drugog poroda sam imala super trudove i u bolnicu došla otvorena 7 cm i onda me valjda uhvatila panika i sve stalo, 1,5h niti jedan trud i onda mi šibnuli drip.
Bilo je brzo ali bolno.

----------


## Sani1612

Treći porod mi je bio sa dripom plus prokidanje vodenjaka. 
Odvratna bol,trud za trudom,tj.čini mi se kao da sam tri sata bila u jednom trudu  :Sad:  
Ovo mi je doduše bio najbrži porod ali radije bi da sam imala svoje trudove.

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing: 
Ja sam tuka procitala: koji vam je porod bio tezi? 
i kliknula onaj s dripom
tako, ako je moguce i ak im se da, nek moderatori isprave: jedan manje na drip, a jedan vise na bez dripa

ovaj sa dripom je bio puuuuuuno bolniji

----------


## Tena789

> Treći porod mi je bio sa dripom plus prokidanje vodenjaka. 
> Odvratna bol,trud za trudom,tj.čini mi se kao da sam tri sata bila u jednom trudu  
> Ovo mi je doduše bio najbrži porod ali radije bi da sam imala svoje trudove.



potpisujem,jedino je meni ovo drugi porod a ne treći....
prvi s mojim prirodnim trudovima  brži i lakši, a ovaj drugi isto brz ali bol jakaaa

----------


## hawkmoon

definitivno je bolnije s dripom, ako imate izbora, ne idite na drip

----------


## Violetty

Obje bebe rodila sam prirodno, bez ijednog medikamenta. Al naturale. Boljelo jest, i trajalo jest...Prvi put skoro 12 sati, drugi oko 8. No, ne bih ništa mijenjala. U bolnici u kojoj sam rađala prije poroda smo ispunjavali upitnik u kojem me se pitalo što želim/ne želim pri porodu. Ispoštivali su sve(iako jest pisalo da si zadržavaju pravo mijenjati ukoliko ja ili beba budemo ugrožene). Srećom, sve je teklo prirodnim tijekom. Ne podržavam masovnu primjenu dripa koji je danas spao pod defoult proceduru pri svakom porodu. 
Jako je malo žena kod kojih je isti doista indiciran, a sve ove ostale dobiju ga jer se ginićima žuri, gledaju da se riješe, na vrat, na nos, što prije. Pribrojimo tome i gužve koje su na odjelima za rađanje, ne čudi da je "dripovanje"postalo toliko često. U nekoliko navrata čula sam i da žene pričaju kako su ih ginići gledali "popreko" kada bi ga odbile, i zbog toga bi imale od njih "hladniji" pristup. Užas. :Nope: 

U našoj bolnici nema toliko gužve, pa su i sami ginekolozi opušteniji i samim tim nekako humaniji i s više sluha za ženine stvarne individualne potrebe. Kamo sreće da je svugdje tako jer to bi trebao biti standard za svaku, baš svaku rodilju a ne povlastica rijetkih  :Sad:

----------


## KrisZg

Svo troje i pobacaj sam imala na dripu. Iskusila sam prirodne trudove i tako bi mogla jos 10x radati ali na dripu bas i ne bi. Boli jace, intenzivnije, bez odmora. Moje moljakanje nisu ispostivali niti jednom...na zadnjem sam skoro plakala da mi ne daju drip.

----------


## silkica

Oba puta sam rodila na drip.Prvi put,ako porođaj može biti bezbolan,onda je to moj bio :Smile: .Bolovi(u stvari sam ih osjećala kao stezanje) su bili mlaki,sa pauzama i kojima sam i kunjala.Tako je bilo čitavu noć.Ujutru sam u rađaonu ušla u 9:30,rodila u 9:50.Porod za poželiti.
Na drugom porođaju sam drip dobila tek kad sam ušla u rađaonu.Do tada su trudovi(stezanje) bili isto mlaki i sa pauzama,a kad sam dobila drip,malo su se pojačali,i da ,više nije bilo pauze.Sreća trajalo je isto kratko.Oko 3 sam otišla na ctg,pa dok sam njega odradila,pa došao ginekolog,pa me pregledao,pa mi priključili drip i rodila u 3:40 :Smile: .Ne znam koliko je porod sveukupno trajao,možda 10-tak minuta :utezi: 

Istina,ne znam kako bi mi bilo da je porod potrajao.Vjerovatno ne lako.
Ne znam ima li veze u intezitetu doziranja?Prvi put mi nije bilo ništa posebno,a drugi put sam ga baš osjetila.
Ne bih znala dati preporuku,kao što vidite.Većini vas je drip bio otežavajući.

----------

